# Hello from New Beekeeper



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum and to beekeeping. The amount of bees that will be left will be sufficient as the queen will (or should) only lay what the colonies number can keep warm. With that being said, if your other package is doing well, and can sacrifice a frame of brood, then I would definitely take advantage of that. Simply select a frame with a lot of capped brood, eggs and larva, and shake the nurse bees off and place it in your queenless hive with your new queen. The emerging brood can also help with queen acceptance. Be sure to check back in a few days though, as there are almost certain to be queen cells started; you will have to kill these cells, so the colony will start to accept the queen you introduced as their new queen. Good luck, and enjoy the experience.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome! You’ll find this site, inspiring (sometimes), funny (sometimes), stupid (at times) but addicting all the time!


----------



## Maimes (May 1, 2015)

IsedHooah said:


> The emerging brood can also help with queen acceptance. Be sure to check back in a few days though, as there are almost certain to be queen cells started; you will have to kill these cells, so the colony will start to accept the queen you introduced as their new queen.


Thank you for the reply. I installed the new queen and frame of brood on Friday and plan to open up the hive and release her today after I get home from work. I am using a device similar to this...








Should I kill any queen cells today when I open the hive to let the queen out or should I check in a few days to make sure she is laying before I kill them? Thanks.


----------

